
Supercon Badge Hacking Quick-Start - rbanffy
https://hackaday.com/2017/10/20/supercon-badge-hacking-quick-start/
======
throwaway2016a
I know it is slightly off topic but I am really curious...

How can the conference do this? Conferences are notoriously costly between the
venue and the vendors, How is it that a $256 a ticket conference can afford to
have a badge like this?

I know I couldn't make this badge for less than $40 a piece. I can't even find
a screen like that for less than $30 unless you buy in the thousands.

Is there some trick to being able to do this stuff cheaply that I am not aware
of?

Edit: The description of the build on
[https://hackaday.io/project/27427-camera-badge-for-
supercon-...](https://hackaday.io/project/27427-camera-badge-for-
supercon-2017/log/68571-hardware-description) is pretty awesome. It links to
the LCD screens.... which indeed look like they are $40.

~~~
revelation
The parts are not nearly as expensive as you think. It's likely made from some
obsolete stock. See also:

[https://hackaday.com/2017/10/11/building-the-hackaday-
superc...](https://hackaday.com/2017/10/11/building-the-hackaday-
superconference-badge/)

